# Alliance #117 band tests



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

So GG was kind enough to send me some allince 117s to test against the *box store* colored 117s and it has been a running test over the last few days,my results after 50 rounds of 1/4 in thru both band sets and another 50 rounds of 3/8s thru both band sets,followed today by 50 more rounds of 1/2 in Daisy marbles thru both band sets,same slingshots,pouches cut from same piece of pigskin [which is what I prefer] and the results are in. sort of." remember its not what the bands do to the shots but what the shots do to the bands" the Alliance stees to be the stronger/more powerful of the 2 after shooting 1/4 n 3/8s they were still winging the 1/2 inch at a good clip,the colored bands were noticeably losing Zip with the 1/2 inchers.Now all I have ever used the 117s for were BBs and 1/4 in,but since GG uses 3/8s and 5/16s I figured Good test,so Big Thanks to randpa Grumpy for the Bands and enlightenment!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I've never used 117's but used the the heck out of 107's. Aliance make great bands on the cheap. From right here in little ol Arkansas.
Really like that little shooter on the right. Nice


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Did the Sterling bands have enough zip for you with the 5/16 and 3/8 steel?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

After watching GG's video re: Alliance 107b bands, I picked up a pack of the multi-colored ones (blue, purple, and pink) at Wally World. I banded my Torque and shot 3/8 steel. This is a fun, accurate target set-up. This band set up improved my accuracy with the Torque.

Thank you, GG.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Interesting bit of information.

I am going to have to try the Sterling 117b.

Thanks, Skaard.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Interesting review, 1/4" are amazingly fun to shoot and can carry loads with you without feeling like you're packing a brick lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, this is a great post


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Nice review. Thanks 
Band's or tubes? Tubes or band's.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Did the Sterling bands have enough zip for you with the 5/16 and 3/8 steel?


they actually did very well with the 117s,plenty of zip and good solid Thwacks on the cans


----------

